# Différence coeurs logiques/physiques ?



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Par exemple, j'ai voulu me renseigner sur les Mac Book Pro Early 2010, on m'a expliqué que les portables n'étaient même pas quad-core contrairement à l'iMac Late 2009...

Or, j'ai pourtant entendu parler de processeurs dual-core simulant le quad-core...

Par exemple un core i5 3,60 Ghz n'ayant que deux coeurs mais simulant quatre coeurs est-il intéressant pour un jeu optimisé pour un quad-core ?

Ou mieux vaut un Quad-Core core i7 à 2,66 Ghz ?

J'espère que la question a été clairement posée...


----------



## Squallo (19 Août 2010)

Alors une petite explication s'impose 

Les iMac utilisent dans la gamme actuelle plusieurs type de processeur Intel.

Il fait faire la différence entre les core physique et les thread !

En effet un core physique avec la technologie HyperThreading de chez Intel peut exécuter deux thread en parallèle, ce qui reviens à "simuler" deux core physique.

Sur les gammes actuelles d'iMac tu as donc le choix entre :

Core i3 3,06 GHz ( 2 core / 4 thread )
Core i3 3,20 GHz ( 2 core / 4 thread )
Core i5 3,60 GHz ( 2 core / 4 thread ) avec TurboBoost
Core i5 2,80 GHz ( 4 core / 4 thread ) avec TurboBoost
Core i7 2,93 GHz ( 4 core / 4 thread ) avec TurboBoost

Or il faut savoir que même si la technologie HyperThreading te permet d'exécuter deux thread sur un seul core, celle ci ne remplacera pas l'efficacité de deux core physique !

Si tu utilises des applications optimisées pour le quad core, je te conseil te prendre un core i5 ou i7 quad core. Ceux ci seront plus efficace !

Voila j'espère avoir répondu à ta question 

PS : j'ai pris l'exemple des iMac mais il en va de même pour les MacBook Pro


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2010)

Un point disco pour vous


----------



## TenebraeBass (19 Août 2010)

Minime correction :

Core i7 2,93 GHz ( 4 core / 8 threads!!!) avec TurboBoost

Sinon, bonne explication!


----------



## codemfr (22 Août 2010)

TenebraeBass a dit:


> Minime correction :
> 
> Core i7 2,93 GHz ( 4 core / 8 threads!!!) avec TurboBoost
> 
> Sinon, bonne explication!



Et le 2,8 SANS hypertrading!

bonne soirée et effectivement, bonne explication.


----------

